# Post and Beam Kit homes



## Tall Grille

I would love to build my own home out of lumber harvested from my own land. However with no building experience I will not pretend to have the skill to complete such a project, so I am looking into Post and Beam kits. I have seen lots of stuff available online and of course, they all claim to be the best. Does anyone have experience with any of these companies? Any advice on what to look for? What to avoid?


----------



## farminghandyman

do you have any links to these companies your considering?


----------



## texican

Have you considered gaining the experience, by practicing on smaller projects... then jump on to your own larger project (home).

I've seen companies offering 'kits'.... imho, your paying a lot of money to someone else for their expertise. You do it yourself, you're making money... pay others, by the time your home is completed, you've paid a premium.

I have (had) zero experience with timber framing... but I want a timber frame. So, I'm building a 20x30 timber framed wood drying shed. 30' 8x8 beams are heavy. Half of the structure fell, almost breaking my leg, when a 2x busted and flew over and hit me. I've learned how to use a gin pole, operate multiple pulleys with my 12v winch, and generally not kill myself.

Also bought a woodmizer sawmill, so I can get my own post and beams.... Have a huge stack of timbers. This evening, needed some long 2x4s, so went out and sawed some 30' ones, so I wouldn't have to piece together 2x's for the roof sheathing.


----------



## ErinP

This is a modified post and beam "kit" (I put that in quotes, because it's not like it comes precut or something).
First Day Cottages  

We didn't use this company, but we're building our house in a very similar manner. 
The modification is that the posts and beams are made from built-up standard dimensional lumber. Ie, it's designed for a couple to build themselves. If you hunt around Yahoo Groups, you'll find a relatively active one for the First Day houses... You can also do a Google and find a couple dozen blogs from people who've built them.


----------



## JohnP

Most of the timber framers are in New England so you might be able to find one that will come to your place and use your timber to build with. I'm sure some would allow you to help in some way. You can also take a course in timber framing and then you'd be of value as a helper.The links below are to the timber framer's guild. 

Timber Framers Guild FAQs
Timber Frame Forums - Forums powered by UBB.threadsâ¢

The above is for traditional timber framing using wood joinery techniques in place of fasteners. Contemporary timber framing uses steel gusset type plates with nuts and bolts to hold the timbers together. With contemporary, timber size can be reduced and you get the same strength. Takes less skill and is more flexible in design. 

You can look for timber frame companies here, https://connect.computility.com/directory/search.php?id=ab5fa89df128343f89e79e690876203a 
and maybe find one in NH


----------



## Dave S.

The TFG site is good and the Forestry Forum also has a great timber framing section. There are two distinct styles of framing using timber. Post and beam, which uses a mechanical fastening system, and Timber Framing, which uses mortise and tenon joinery. It is hard to elaborate typing on a phone, but the metal connector style actually costs more in the long run. I disagree that using connectors will allow the use of smaller timbers. There are a number of great places to take a beginners workshop in NE. Heartwood School, Yestermarrow, Fox Maple and the Sobon/Carlon workshop at Hancock Shaker Village. I would recommend buying "Build a Classic Timber Framed House" by Jack Sobon. I have taken the last course, as well as several at Heartwood.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

If you've got adequate and appropriate timber, you can cut your own and barter it for milled beams....but you have to know how much of what size you need. That's where a builder or architect familiar with timber frame construction comes in. 

We ended up contacting a local timber frame company, got an architect to draw up the plans and material list and now I'm cutting hemlock for timbers. Worked out a deal with a local mill where I get a credit of 1 milled beam for every 2 poles I send them.

When I get credit for enough to build the frame, the beams go to the timber framer and they cut them to spec. Right now I'm leaning towards letting them put up the frame and SIPs and doing the rest myself.


----------



## Tall Grille

Sounds like a good deal. What Timber Frame Co. are you working with? What Mill? I am in NH and there are a few mills around but they all seem to make lumber, not sure who makes beams in this area.


----------



## jander3

Basic Timber Framing is not hard to learn. Plenty of books and classes. Or, simply make up a post and beam design. If you have your own trees, a guy with a portable sawmill could cut your beams in a day or two.

1/2 dovetail is another construction technique that is pretty easy to learn.


----------



## texican

Dave S. said:


> The TFG site is good and the Forestry Forum also has a great timber framing section. There are two distinct styles of framing using timber. Post and beam, which uses a mechanical fastening system, and Timber Framing, which uses mortise and tenon joinery. It is hard to elaborate typing on a phone, but the metal connector style actually costs more in the long run. I disagree that using connectors will allow the use of smaller timbers. There are a number of great places to take a beginners workshop in NE. Heartwood School, Yestermarrow, Fox Maple and the Sobon/Carlon workshop at Hancock Shaker Village. I would recommend buying "Build a Classic Timber Framed House" by Jack Sobon. I have taken the last course, as well as several at Heartwood.


I've seen some metal fasteners for wood up to 6", but not larger. Always assumed, if I used fasteners, I'd have to fabricate them out of plate steel. I plan on using large post and beams... and will probably have to go with steel fasteners. I did a 'test run' timber frame 20x30 wood storage shed, and the wood twisted enough my intricate cuts were worthless... ended up cheating and screwing plates in on the back side. 

Who'd want a post and beam/timber frame with small beams anyway? I'm cutting mine as large as possible.


----------



## MushCreek

Check out timberlinx.com. Timber frame appearance, but much faster and easier. Much more expensive, though.

I was going to do partial timber frame, and found a place in TN that teaches you while you cut your own frame. The problem I ran into was that around here, the structure has to be engineered ($$$) and the timbers have to be graded (more $$$). In the end, it was just too expensive to consider.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

Tall Grille said:


> Sounds like a good deal. What Timber Frame Co. are you working with? What Mill? I am in NH and there are a few mills around but they all seem to make lumber, not sure who makes beams in this area.


LSF in Fletcher is cutting the timbers, and Green Mountain Frames in Starksboro is putting up the frame. Also consulted with Old School Builders in Westfield.

Where are you in NH? I know mills have been coming and going around here and sometimes changing their operations, but there's gotta be some around. 

Foard SIP Panels is in West Chesterfield, NH, you could ask them.


----------



## mike554

I'm a timber framer from NC. My wife and I have built two timber frames for ourselves. We did almost everything on both of our homes. I sawed all of my timbers for the house we are working on now on my Wood Mizer. I had to get my frame signed off by an engineer but it only cost around 250.00. NC has a stipulation that you can use your own lumber from your property for building. Building your own home is the way to go if you want to save money and stay out of the mortgage trap. I hate it when people refer to working on your own home as "sweat equity". The way I see it is it's all sweat equity, you either do your own work and give up part of your time or give up 30 yrs of your time paying for a mortgage. We built our first timber frame for about $60.00 a sq. ft. We had wood and stone floors, all wood interior walls, sips on the exterior, a built in cedar sauna, 2 person jacuzzi tub, solid surface counters. I'm not sure what this house is going to be yet since we aren't quite finished and although I keep track of everything I haven't taken the time to figure out the total yet. It will be a little more per sq. ft. because of building in the mountains, plus we have a full basement on this one. 
I have used timberlinx on a barn I built for a client and don't really think it saves any time. The designer I worked with had a couple joints with them. It was kind of a pain getting them in at the raising but part of that was probably the way the whole frame was designed. They do have a good system for post holddown though. I am biased when it comes to a real timber frame and post and beam, I don't like all that metal.
My wife and I put up our present frame by ourselves without a crane. I did most of it by myself. It isn't a small frame either, I have 10x12's, and 10x10's in it. We also put the sips on without a crane. I like to think I'm the master of working alone. I just always hate to ask for or depend on other people helping me. I'm more than happy to help anyone out though when it comes to building your own home. 
Forgot to mention that we built this house with the intention of being off the grid. We included all the most energy efficient appliances we could find, energy efficient lighting, energy efficient as far as heating and cooling goes just because of the nature of using sips for the walls and roof. I have two 4000 watt inverters, 2kw solar system (not quite enough but will add more), two 60w mppt solar chargers. I haven't had time to get my panels mounted yet so we are on the grid right now until then. We are using about 400 to 500 kwh per month right now without trying to conserve. 
Mike M&K Timber Works


----------



## trbizwiz

Mike do you have a blog page or any links to photos. Sounds like a neat project.


----------



## mike554

Building our timber frame home - Timber Home Nation
Here is a blog and pictures on Timber Home Nation


----------



## mike554

I guess you have to click on our picture to get all the other pictures on Timber Home Nation. I also have a facebook page with pictures under M&K Timber Works.


----------

